# My first batchof leucs



## AZ Sunfried (Jul 25, 2018)

Here are the pics of my first attempt at raising frogs. The front legs have just popped out and I lowered the water and added small pothos clippings from parents viv. Have temp home set up for them until they are ready to rehome.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Oyapock (Jun 29, 2020)

How nice! You can already see their markings forming wow!!!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

nice! grats on the froglets


----------



## AZ Sunfried (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone! It has been exciting for me to watch them grow. 🙃I just wish I could keep them☹


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

AZ Sunfried said:


> Thanks everyone! It has been exciting for me to watch them grow. 🙃I just wish I could keep them☹


It's always hard to let your babies go. Congratulations!


----------



## AZ Sunfried (Jul 25, 2018)

Out of the water now!


----------



## ralph_moore84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking good.congrats


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Congratulations on your plump little ones!


----------

